# pro lite aircaps



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

lo all.

got a new gti pro lite gun to replace my older gti guns.

air caps, its fitted with a te10 aircap. im told i want a te20 for HS/UHS clear , but on a side note whats the differance from a te20 to the newer t3> does the t3 lay paint down flatter? 

cheers


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Te20 for clear which i think lays it very well imo ? Te10 for base coat and i would like to know how the t3 goes ? Is that not for older pro guns ?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I've recently bought a GTI Prolite, it has the TE20, I've not heard of the T3 either ... Was only aware of the TE20, TE10 and HV30, the TE20 being most suited to lacquer from what I've read


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Think the aircaps are interchangeable between the 2 guns, t1 for the pro is te10 on the prolite, t2 is te20. Also for the pro? The t110 is advertised for refinishing of classic cars because of its ability to produce glass like finishes. Maybe the t3 your on anout is the prolite version of the t110?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

never used/seen t3.

quite right te10 base
te20 for laquer is beautiful


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

had my fishers rep out today and had a look in his huge devilbiss file.

te10 is for solvent basecoat/ms clear.
te20 is aimed at some waterbased basecoats and more towards hs and UHS clears.

the t3 aka t110 aircap is the one for getting a glass finish on out of the gun (which is what i want, i rarely do toutch up jobs and i hate orange peel lol) 

think ill invest in all 3 tbh

will have a play. rebuild kits are good value for money, only £25 for a full seal kit


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its the aircaps that cost the money bud ! You can get em for £50-£60 on ebay but they are about £90 from spraygunsdirect !


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

glass finish with all 3 ;-)


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

te10 basecoat in general

ideally not using te20 for basecoat, as its quite a squat pattern in comparison resulting in patchy silvers (depending how you compensate), but definately higher drying times for water base.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

trying to play with as many guns as possible, think we will have iwata in the training centre... not my personal preference.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

What paint system do you use in the training centre dean ? Water and solvent or just water ?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Axzo nobel.

They use our training centre because they don't have their own. would prefer to be in partnership with someone else, but we'll see whats on the horizon


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

quite differeny from the old gti arent they :lol:

1.4 tip i have on the prolite is more like using a 1.6 n the olf gti. for full car jobs are people using the 1.3 or 1.2 more?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I think the 1.3 is ideal as it can be dialed down a touch for small jobs or open it up for larger jobs !


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Got the 1.3 te20 air cap on mine it sprays very nicely with very little to no orange peel


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

For glass finish 


# SATA 



Just saying


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you use a 4000 or 5000 tommy ? 
I have read a lot of people slating the 4000 and apparently the 5000 is supposed to be amazing ? I may treat myself to one &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have to say tho the pro lite lays clear effortlessly and is way cheaper and also lighter which does help when over hanging on a bonnet or roof ! 

I just love guns so want to try a 5000 rp digital ! 
I have a 3000 rp digital that i might sell on as the digital part has stopped working lol ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I run the 4000 rp mate no issues since I have used it ...1.4 bar for clear and its Nice ! 



What kind of price for the 3000?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Not sure really mate as they still fetch ok money but the digital part no longer works but doesnt affect how it sprays,its got a new pot lid as they are prone to cracking and split,
Il have a look see what they go for mate or make me an offer? Carl.


----------

